# Der Koloss von Lanta (Thailand)



## Laketrout (17. März 2011)

Einen speziellen Bootsausflug erlebte ich diese Ferien, aber der Reihe nach.
Auf der schönen Ferien Insel Ko Lanta, im Südwesten von Thailand in der Andamannsee gelegen, verbrachten wir im Februar 2011 einige Tage Ferien.
Ich wollte natürlich auch Fischen und habe direkt nach unserer Ankunft für Montag Boot und Crew reserviert. Frau und Tochter wollten mich begleiten. 
Wir führen also am Montag um 8:30 Uhr los. Das heisst, wir wollten los fahren, erst musste noch irgend was am Motor getauscht werden, bis er ansprang war es 9 Uhr.
Wir fuhren Richtung Nord-Westen auf die Insel Ko Maa und schleppten mit 4 Ruten. Nach 2 Stunden war ausser einem Mini-Thun noch nichts gelaufen.<br> Poo der Captian und auch meine Frau behaupteten die Flosse von einem Hai gesehen zu haben, ja ja denke ich mir noch. Als das Boot einen grossen Kreis einschlägt habe ich dann auch etwas grosses, weisses gesehen. Wir haben die Köder eingeholt um uns das aus der Nähe ansehen zu können.





Es handelte sich tatsächlich um einen Walhai, mehr tot als lebendig. Er konnte sich ganz offensichtlich nicht mehr selber aus der Rückenlage herum drehen.
Der Captain hat einige Telefone geführt, danach bat er uns den Ausflug abzubrechen und den Fisch nach Lanta zu schleppen. Die Marine wollte das Tier untersuchen und übernehme die ganzen Kosten.




Einer der Besatzung, Freiwilliger oder nicht war mir nicht ganz klar, sprach also ins Wasser und befestigte ein Seil mittels Schlaufe an der Schwanzflosse des Haies. Die Rückfahrt dauerte etwas mehr als eine Stunde.




Vor dem Hafen von Lanta wurden wir von zwei Schlaubooten einer Unterabteilung der Navy empfangen. Sie haben das Tier dann in Strandnähe gezogen.




Hier war es endlich auch möglich den Hai in die korrekte Lage zu drehen. Insgesamt wirkte das Tier im Bauchbereich aufgebläht, er bewegte die Kiemendeckel und ab und zu auch die Schwanzflosse schwach. Viel Leben war nicht mehr in ihm drin.




Es handelte sich dabei um ein noch jüngeres weibliches Tier, etwa 4 Meter lang.
Wie wir erfahren konnten waren zwei Zoologen von Phuket her unterwegs um das Tier zu untersuchen, sie wurden in etwa 6 Stunden erwartet. Man wollte vor allem wissen ob allenfalls eine ansteckende Krankheit die Ursache ist und dadurch auch weitere Tiere in Gefahr bringen könnte.
Die Meinung der Anwesenden (Einheimische, Taucher, Marine) war einhellig, dass das Tier sterben wird. Ausser bei den Kindern herrschte bei allen eine spürbare Betroffenheit und Mitgefühl mit dem grossen Tier. Ich hatte zu Beginn insgeheim den leisen Verdacht die Fischer, wollten sich das Tier für den Kochtopf sichern. Musste meine Meinung aber korrigieren, die Leute waren besorgt und machten sich Gedanken über warum und wieso. 
Am Freitag, als wir unseren Angelausflug wiederholt, hat uns der Captain informiert, dass der Hai zwei Tage später gestorben sei. Die Ursache war ihm leider nicht bekannt.


----------



## Dart (17. März 2011)

*AW: Der Koloss von Lanta (Thailand)*

Schön mal wieder etwas von dir zu lesen.#6
Schade um den Walhai, aber das war sicher ein einmaliges Erlebniss, solch ein fazsinierendes Tier mal aus der Nähe zu erleben...auch wenn es natürlich traurig ist den nahen Tod mitzuerleben.
Habt ihr denn bei der 2. Ausfahrt noch etwas fangen können?
LG in die Schweiz, Reiner#h


----------



## Jean (17. März 2011)

*AW: Der Koloss von Lanta (Thailand)*

Schade um das schoene Tier aber so ist die Natur eben... Danke fuer die Photos und den kurzen Bericht #6


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (17. März 2011)

*AW: Der Koloss von Lanta (Thailand)*

Guter Bericht, schade das du nicht weißt an was er gestorben ist, aber gute Bilder 

Gruß Fabi


----------



## Laketrout (18. März 2011)

*AW: Der Koloss von Lanta (Thailand)*



Dart schrieb:


> Habt ihr denn bei der 2. Ausfahrt noch etwas fangen können?


Hallo Reiner
ich war noch zwei weitere Tage draussen, leider war beide male gar nichts. Nur die nervenden Sprüche der Fischer, "Gestern hatten wir ....".

Meine ersten Angeltouren in Südthailand liegen nun fast 15 Jahre zurück, der Unterschied ist krass. Damals hatte ich pro Ausfahr immer 2-3 Barracuda und mind. eine King Makrele. Allerdings sah ich damals auch nicht soviele Fischtrawler um die Inseln herum. 
Ob da wohl ein Zusammenhang besteht ?


----------

